
Ask HN: How to prepare one's digital assets for the case of death? - BerislavLopac
A combination of this coronavirus pandemic with some personal health issues I&#x27;ve had in the last year have increasingly got me thinking about the digital life after death... Well, not literally, but simply -- what might happen with my various online accounts and data stored there in the case of my death?<p>In some cases (say, Google Docs), I would like to make sure everything is preserved and passed on to my children; in others I don&#x27;t really care that much. In addition, I would like to make sure all of the automated payments cease as soon as possible, and so on.<p>Has anyone else thought about something like that? Are there any services that cater to these needs?
======
troydavis
I have printed instructions explaining how to access my password vault app,
the name of a friend who is knowledgeable enough to follow those instructions
(family might not), and a file called “People to notify after my death.txt”
with email addresses of people who aren’t likely to find out any other way.
The instructions and a printed copy of the email addresses are kept alongside
my printed will.

In your case, I think the same thing would work for giving about what to do
with certain accounts.

------
brudgers
My parents both turn 82 in the next few months. There are only a few Mother's
Days left. This tempers my thinking about my own mortality. If you're thinking
about your children, my random internet advice is don't burden your children
with file management and Google account passwords and a host of chores watched
over by your ghost self. Save things that will improve their lives, of course.
But don't pretend your children are going to write your biography or that
libraries will bid on your archives (though by all means if libraries want
your archives pass them along now).

So as I'm writing this I realized that all my HN comments will be here as long
as HN is around running the way it has been running should my child want to
delve into it and that could happen while I am still alive. It makes me glad
that I default to public over private. Less of a burden on me is less of a
burden on my child as well and what they will find in my online legacy is
mostly my better self. Good luck.

------
eb0la
My father-in-law had a 'When the moment comes' folder for her spouse, and
another for his children.

It was a _paper_ folder with printed instructions about _what_ to do with
pension, funds, etc.

